# What is FreeBSD HEAD?



## lockfile (Jun 15, 2010)

I know what STABLE, CURRENT, AND RELEASE is, but what is FreeBSD HEAD? I was reading over the FreeBSD quarterly status report and I read a reference to "FreeBSD HEAD". 

FreeBSD head is either current or stable in my opinion. My wager is on stable.... Input?


----------



## pbd (Jun 15, 2010)

It's CURRENT, see CVS Tags.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

HEAD is a CVS tag. It's all the latest commits. For FreeBSD this means you end up with -CURRENT.


----------



## lockfile (Jun 15, 2010)

*Solved*

My question was answered thank you both.


----------

